

Semisupervised Learning Approaches (Tom Mitchell) - chromophore
http://videolectures.net/mlas06_mitchell_sla/

======
Nogwater
Tom Mitchell's Machine Learning book
(<http://www.cs.cmu.edu/~tom/mlbook.html>) is the one book from college that I
go back to again and again.

